# 一<根 / 支>油笔



## sb70012

Hello,
I want to say "an oil pen" in Chinese. Would you please tell me which one is correct?

1。一根油笔
2。一支油笔

Thank you.


----------



## albert_laosong

一支油笔。


----------



## forgoodorill

sb70012 said:


> Would you please tell me which one is correct?
> 
> 1。一根油笔
> 2。一支油笔


兩種都對，兩種都很常見，個人偏好問題。 但是在書面語中，盡量避免使用“一根油筆”

EDIT: 當使用“一根”的時候，口語的說法為“一根兒”。例如：我去買根兒筆去

一根兒筆 - Google Search


----------



## Jack12345

sb70012 said:


> 2。一支油笔


----------



## SimonTsai

I would say that the measure word for a pen is decidedly '支'. People here say '一支鋼筆'.


----------



## SuperXW

一根 is too casual with i


forgoodorill said:


> EDIT: 當使用“一根”的時候，口語的說法為“一根兒”。例如：我去買根兒筆去


I agree. 一根笔 is casually used in oral language but is very informal. Sounds like the pen is not a tool for intelligent people, but simply a piece of stick.


----------



## theresagqp1986

The more standard expression for "oil pen" is 圆珠笔. 油笔 is a less common word, though native speakers can understand it.
Both "支" and "根" are acceptable. But the former one is more standard in the sense that (a) you should use "支" but "根" in a formal text and (b) it is more common to use "支" even colloquially. However, colloquially, it's totally fine to use "根".


----------



## sb70012

Thank you. How about these ones:

3. A pen (一根钢笔) (Yī gēn gāngbǐ)
4. A pen (一支钢笔) (Yī zhī gāngbǐ)

Are both correct? Or only one of them?

Thank you.


----------



## Jack12345

sb70012 said:


> A pen (一支钢笔) (Yī zhī gāngbǐ)


----------



## Skatinginbc

sb70012 said:


> "an oil pen"... 一根油笔


猛然一見, 還以為是吸大麻用的 "oil pen." 沒想到竟是原子筆 (圓珠筆) "ballpoint pen."


----------



## Yichen

Believe me, I have never said and will never say "一根笔" （Whatever a pen it is.）
It‘s simply wrong. It's impossible for a CCTV announcer to say "一根笔", isn't it?


----------



## forgoodorill

Yichen said:


> It's impossible for a CCTV announcer to say "一根笔", isn't it?


 Hello?
Yichen你好，麻煩您可不可以說一下您的邏輯：
It‘s simply wrong. It's impossible for a CCTV announcer to say "一根笔", isn't it? 

所以您的意思是：CCTV沒有的，就代表是錯誤的？
也可能我理解不對，麻煩解釋下這個意思。

個人觀點：

以下只討論口語常用語：

首先，個人說話習慣≠慣用語
你不說，不代表別不說，你不知道，不代表不存在。
因此：
Believe me, I have never said and will never say "一根笔" （Whatever a pen it is.） 
這個論據比較薄弱

其次，胡適先生講：有一分證據，說一分話。
回答問題，起碼要對問者負責，這是應有的態度。如果只是信口開河，很難想象在論壇能有什麼收穫，能有什麼增進，對別人有什麼意義。

當然，每個人自我要求不一樣。

回到問題：
無論是一支筆，一根筆
都是存在的用法。在以上回答中，對於“一支筆”的存在，大家都沒有異議。 主要是一“根”筆的用法：
很簡單的，無論使用Google，百度等等搜索引擎搜索，都會出現不少以“一根筆”為標題，內容的文字，我自己動手都有查過，確認過，現在在po出，作為參考：
百度安全验证

一根筆 - Google Search

在我學習生活中，“一根筆”也處處可見。
例如“你還有筆麼？借我一根兒”

在辭海中，“根”作為量詞，意思為“*計算長圓柱狀物體的單位。*”，這個，也可以查到。

當然，若是硬是說，這不是圓柱體，是六面體。那可能確實也不對，因為CCTV沒出現過。

而“支”，範圍較“根”更大，表示“*計算細長物體的單位。* ”， 

從另一個例子也可見一斑：

他凝視著國中生走後的餐桌上，一*支*獨自燃燒的菸。 

籤筒是設定二百*支*籤，那麼你便有二百分之一的機會抽出某一*支*籤的可能性。 

對比：
你指間的那一*根*煙，我已為你點燃。

直到第五百*根*木頭出現時，濟公突然喊：「停！」


注意：1. 以上，都是我尋找的，真實生活中存在的例子，不是自己生搬硬套創造的句子。有的人可能說，我沒聽過，這點，我毫不奇怪。
           2. CCTV不曾有過
           3. It‘s simply wrong. It's impossible for a CCTV announcer to say "一根笔", isn't it? 
           4. So
* It‘s simply wrong*


----------



## Yichen

“一根笔” 好笑的程度不亚于“一根马”。

我只能告诉外国朋友说地道的汉语，至于网路上、或辞海或康熙词典之类里面东西，我觉得不值得一说。

是的，如果CCTV的播音员说出“一根笔”，我相信他/她 50元就被扣掉了。

比如 我家乡的方言，“都隔勒” 除了我家乡的人，其它地方的人哪个知道啥意思？
但我今天把这三个字打上来，明天网路上就可以搜到了，这根本没意思。

另外，
一*根*煙，五百*根*木頭  与 “一根笔” 根本不是同一日而语的东西。

你要证明“一根笔”是正常的用法，其实不用码这么多字，只要从正式出版物里，截个图上来就可以了。


----------



## SuperXW

能轻易搜到有很多人使用“一根笔”，但没有人用“一根马”，至少这里有三个人认同有“一根笔”这种非正式的口语用法。"一根马"不会更好笑，只会让人完全听不懂。
你说的那叫“标准的汉语”吧，至于“地道的汉语”，那就必须要把非标准但具有地域特色的时代特色的，也算进去。否则怎么叫“地道”？字典也不参考，网络也不参考，那参考什么？口语要参考吗？
“都隔勒”很少有人听得懂，但“一根笔”很少有人听不懂。网上能搜到数不清的“一根笔/这根笔”的问答和资讯，没人说听不懂的，甚至百度也会自动将“一根笔”和"一支笔"的答案等同，说明搜索引擎也明白。你换“都隔勒”试试，能搜到几条？
借用某知友的回答：好歹"根"还是形容细长物体的量词，你看到某地人说“一把笔”就不会觉得"根"有多好笑了。

总体来说，你可以说“一根笔”不正确，但我一向不赞成学语言只能学规范语言，学完后只能听新闻、写论文，听不懂当地人说话，无法辨识稍带口音或语法错误的词句，看不懂网络语言。中国人学外语经常是这样的结果。


----------



## Yichen

我说的不用查辞海、康熙词典，能等于说不参考词典？
我的意思很明显，不用学那种偏僻，CCTV这种正式的场所不用的词汇。
遇到平常见不到的东西，就去查辞海、康熙词典，万一给查到了，就算对了，是这样么？
如果学英语，凡是24卷本的 牛津词典 里面有的都算对，这英语也就不要学了。
汉语有本很好的小词典，《新华词典》，当初中国的扫盲运动，基本就靠它了。

我赞成说学习的目的、层次说法，
如果铁了心要学方言，那也可以，比如学四川话。

“都隔勒”很少有人听得懂，但“一根笔” 很少有人听不懂， 的确是这样
但说到底，里面还是话语面对的对象问题，本质是一样的。
影视中日本人说的“大大的好 ”，这个没有谁听不懂，但这是错误的东西。
“一根笔”，我想整个江西人都不会说，我在深圳的同事（他们来自五湖四海），也没有一个人会说。

量词搭配，有它自身的习惯，乱用量词，不对但大家能听得懂的多了去了：
一根马
一只书
一条笔
两匹门
。。。
这全是错的东西，但大家肯定能听懂。

一个笔 / 一根笔
“个”是个比较笼统的用词，“根”可能要具体点。
前者会比后者稍好一点，但这两者，明显都是小孩子式的汉语（如果有人说的话）
如果有谁看到正式出版物用这类词的，可以贴图上来，百度就算了。

学汉语的朋友，请说“一支笔”。


----------



## albert_laosong

根肯定是能作为笔的计量单位的，但整体来说“支”是比“根”常用不少的。
而且有些情况下用根的时候会感觉比较怪异，这些情况下用支感觉自然的多。

帮我拿根（儿）笔。
有笔没有，借我一根（儿）
--->以上应该是ok的，而且貌似用儿化音的情况下听起来更自然，所以这个可能北方人说的更多。
而且我觉得“根”（尤其是儿化的根）并非formal，反而经常是在informal的环境下使用，很口语化。

但“一根笔”好像真是很少有人这么说，貌似“一根铅笔/钢笔”都ok，但“一根笔”确实感觉很怪异。

在某些特定语境下，用“个”和笔搭配也是ok的，例如“拿个笔过来”，实际很多有自己特定量词的名词在特定语境下都可以和“个”搭配。

综上所述，外国朋友学习汉语，还是统一用“支”比较好，“支”在任何情况下都是可以和“笔”搭配的，而“根”和“个” 不是适用于所有情况的。


----------

